# Is it legal to shoot in my backyard?



## ldmiller (Dec 23, 2009)

I live in Raleigh, NC and I was shooting my bow in the backyard of my new place. Some [email protected] neighbor was smoking a cigarette on his porch and yelled can you stop that. He is no where near where an arrow could end up. I tried to check city ordinances, but couldn't find anything. Any suggestions?

Thanks Lee


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Jul 16, 2007)

most cities would have discharging a firearms, but that doesn't constitute a bow.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Call the police dept and ask someone. I'd record the conversation if that is legal in your state.


----------



## CraigW (May 28, 2009)

ldmiller said:


> I live in Raleigh, NC and I was shooting my bow in the backyard of my new place. Some [email protected] neighbor was smoking a cigarette on his porch and yelled can you stop that. He is no where near where an arrow could end up. I tried to check city ordinances, but couldn't find anything. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks Lee


That's a really good question. I shoot in my back yard also. The target is in an open face shed so the arrow is completely captive. My neighbors seem fine with it.

I would go talk to the guy and ask him what bothers him about your shooting and try to convince him he's safe if your sure he is.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## joebob_m7 (Jul 22, 2010)

I actually checked on this today for my city. I have to set up an appointment with an ordinance officer, they come and check your setup, and if acceptable they issue you a permit. plus they have a city doe hunt from late January through February that you have to get certified for so I can kill two birds with one stone and get both permits at once.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

ldmiller said:


> I live in Raleigh, NC and I was shooting my bow in the backyard of my new place. Some [email protected] neighbor was smoking a cigarette on his porch and yelled can you stop that. He is no where near where an arrow could end up. I tried to check city ordinances, but couldn't find anything. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks Lee


Every city/town/neighborhood is different. I would call and find out. Like it was said above, sounds like a great idea to secretly record the conversation and save it. 

The reason for this is that many officers aren't fully apprised/aware of every law that's out there. You could very well have one cop threaten to write you a ticket and one cop that tells you it's legal. 

Just my .02


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

joebob_m7 said:


> I actually checked on this today for my city. I have to set up an appointment with an ordinance officer, they come and check your setup, and if acceptable they issue you a permit. plus they have a city doe hunt from late January through February that you have to get certified for so I can kill two birds with one stone and get both permits at once.


That's funny stuff right there. The government finding new ways to steal your money. How much is the permit?


----------



## ldmiller (Dec 23, 2009)

CraigW said:


> That's a really good question. I shoot in my back yard also. The target is in an open face shed so the arrow is completely captive. My neighbors seem fine with it.
> 
> I would go talk to the guy and ask him what bothers him about your shooting and try to convince him he's safe if your sure he is.
> 
> Let us know how you make out.


I don't think this guy is very responsible. He is one of the bald-headed meathead UFC i think im a [email protected] types.


----------



## JK360 (Jun 29, 2010)

i shoot in my backyard but not sure if im "allowed" to. my neightbors dont mind.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

ldmiller said:


> I don't think this guy is very responsible. He is one of the bald-headed meathead UFC i think im a [email protected] types.


Settle down. My family loves watching the UFC and my dad's bald-headed and could be easily misconstrued as a meathead and a hardass. LOL. 

Just say he's a dumbass that's scared of things he doesn't understand and probably an Obama supporting peace protester. At least I would be more comfortable with that.


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

ldmiller said:


> I live in Raleigh, NC and I was shooting my bow in the backyard of my new place. Some [email protected] neighbor was smoking a cigarette on his porch and yelled can you stop that. He is no where near where an arrow could end up. I tried to check city ordinances, but couldn't find anything. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks Lee


I would get In touch with your Councilman, and ask him if it is legal, to shoot a bow in your yard,shooting at a safe backstop. Ask him to show the ordnance if there is one, so you know where you stand with the smoking neighbor. I live in the country with no neighbor within a hlaf a mile, if I had a neighbor like yours I would find out from the Councilman how high a fence is legal to put up.


----------



## rbeddy (Jun 27, 2007)

> I can kill two birds with one stone


i think that requires an additional permit 

i've often wondered the same thing but my neighbors haven't complained so i continue to practice...


----------



## john2000 (Jun 16, 2010)

i shoot in my backyard and my nieghbor loves too come watch me shoot


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

Check with your sherriff or police dept you could probably call and find out


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

whats a ''ufc''? new football conference that i've missed?


----------



## Rgarbarino (Apr 15, 2008)

w8tnonu22 said:


> most cities would have discharging a firearms, but that doesn't constitute a bow.


It' all in the language. WHere I live in California it's considered "discharging a weapon" and not legal. I do still occasionally shoot in my backyard out to 20 yards but only is the neighbor in the direction I shoot is not outside in his yard.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Legal or not, it's not a smart thing to do to shoot in a residential area. Have a look at these:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1243529&highlight=accident+backyard

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1080953&highlight=accident+backyard

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1215890&highlight=accident+backyard

...and there are dozens more such threads describing people having archery accidents at home.

Unless you have a COMPLETELY safe place to shoot with no chance of a stray arrow going over a fence with a misfire, broken D-loop, cracked nock, anything, don't do it. Ask yourself if you'd want a neighbor shooting in the area while your kids were playing outside.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Perfectly legal here in Washington State. Call the police and ask


----------



## Rusty Scabbard (Feb 27, 2009)

*Not sure in SB California*

Ask a cop is good advice. But there is a good chance he won't really know either. Most jurisdictions you can get online and download the ordinances. I spent 2+ hours reading county laws here (Santa Barbara, Calif) and could not find anything saying it's illegal in my own backyard. It is specifically illegal in all SB county parks and property BTW, unless the city OK's a special event.
If there is absolutely no way you could send one through someone's property I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Here in metro Minneapolis where Nothing is allowed...
the law reads ANY projectile...they got it covered from sling shots to firearms!ukey:


----------



## dreamssn_xforce (Nov 25, 2009)

I do, but I live on a corner lot with a creek due west and north of me that is surrounded by trees and dense brush, I can shoot knowing that even if something were to happen that my arrow would safely land in several acres of forest.


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Permit*

After you get your permit and he still has something to say tell him to shut up or you will shoot the cherry off his little smokey treat.


----------



## mjbk1200rs (Feb 22, 2010)

*back yard*

You would all love Maine. My town allows archery, guns, any target practice as long as it is safely done.


----------



## venisonvillain (May 29, 2010)

*shooting*

I live in the city limits of Gastonia N.C and I shoot in my backyard every day.
I do shoot out of a ladder stand though.That way if i miss im hitting ground.
Plus the stand practice doesnt hurt either.


----------



## gbrlvrst (Feb 17, 2008)

I shoot down my driveway into my garage. I would have to miss by 8 feet on either side to miss my garage. None of my neighbors seem to mind. I always go through a mental check list in my head including is the arrow on the rest properly. I always check my gear before every session. I am always thinking about my surroundings. If you shoot safe you should have no issues. The catastrophies we hear about are ALWAYS human error. I have a cop in my neighborhood who has passed by while I was shooting and didnt even slow down. Nothing a bludgeon tip to your neighbors bald head wont fix.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

Another way is to contact the DNR (department of natural resources) or what ever it is called in your state, i'm sure they would have an answer.


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Tell your neighbor it is safer than smoking.


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

Wouldn't it be easier to not shoot when neighbors are outside.Many have seen the pic of my blob backed up against my brick house.Yes its safe but strings can and do break and yes arrows can ricochet in many directions.Not a chance i want to take,shooting with someone in front of me.I dont care how far off to the side they are.


----------



## NateDizzle (Aug 3, 2010)

You should ask a lawyer, not a cop. A cop isn't going to be the one defending you in court if someone feels 'threatened' by your target practice on YOUR PROPERTY.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

I would call the Raleigh Police dept and ask.It varies from town to town.Post back your findings.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

*Ok so I was bored at work*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sec. 13-2029. BOWS AND ARROWS.
(a) The discharge of any bow, slingshot, crossbow or other such deviceshall be prohibited within the City limits unless carried out under the following restrictions and conditions: 
(1) No arrow or other missile discharged in theCity shall be tipped with a broadhead or hunting point. Only target or field points may be used. 
(2) No arrow or other missileshall be discharged on a lot located in a zoning classification allowing residences unless the lot is at least twenty-two thousand (22,000) square feet in size. 
(3) Any arrow or other missile dischargedshall only be aimed at a target backed by a backstop measuring at least six (6) feet high and six (6) feet wide and of sufficient thickness to stop the passage of the arrow or other missile. In no event shall the thickness of the backstop be less than one (1) inch. If the lot upon which the shooting takes place contains a structure, any backstop must either be a part of the structure or else located between the user and the structure. 
(4) Anyone under the age of sixteen (16)years may use the implements regulated by this section only when supervised by someone at least eighteen (18) years of age. 
(b) The provisions of this sectionshall not be construed to prohibit the discharge of such devices at archery ranges approved by a written permit issued by the Raleigh Police Department. The Raleigh Police Department shall establish and promulgate regulations for approving such ranges within ninety (90) days from the adoption of this section. A copy of the regulations relating to archery ranges shall be placed on file in the office of the City Clerk. No archery range shall be approved in an area where such use is prohibited by the City's zoning regulations. 
(Ord. No. 1989-461, §1, 11-21-89) 


OK so get a backstop and tell the neighbor to kiss the south side of a north bound mule.Good luck


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

chuckatuk said:


> *(2) No arrow or other missileshall be discharged on a lot located in a zoning classification allowing residences unless the lot is at least twenty-two thousand (22,000) square feet in size. *
> 
> OK so get a backstop and tell the neighbor to kiss the south side of a north bound mule.Good luck


That's a pretty big lot for a residential area...yours that big?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Stash said:


> That's a pretty big lot for a residential area...yours that big?


I know mine ain't!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I know its illegal in my city, the code has it covered and even states that someone causing damage or harm breaking the oridence the punishment is more severe.
I won't risk it, my luck would be that a d-loop would break then, just not worth it.
If you are going to do it make sure it's safe in 100% of the time with anything that could happen, nock break, accidental shot, etc. 
We as the archery community need to make sure that our sport is seen in a good light by everyone, not get the article in the local paper of the man shooting his bow and injurying some kid.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

its against my homeowners association rules. It specifically states that no bow will be fired anywere on your property. I shoot in my yard almost every day. I'll stop when a neighbor complains I guess.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

22,000 sqft is almost 21 acres. Where I live I only have to be on 10 acres and 100yds from any residence or occupied building.

As far as recording any conversation you have with the city, don't make it a secret. Be upfront about recording the conversation. You may inadvertently discover it is illegal to record conversations without the permission of both parties.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

I read post like this and thank God that I live where I do..Being able to step outside and being able to make a 90 yard shot if I feel like it is a blessing for sure..I think those of us who can do this might take it for granted sometimes..


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

Mulcade said:


> 22,000 sqft is almost 21 acres. Where I live I only have to be on 10 acres and 100yds from any residence or occupied building.




Dude, your math is WAYYYYYYYYYY off. 22,000 square feet is about half an acre


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It depends on how you look at it I guess... I'm thankful I live in a place where I can step outside and expect not to be shot by a stray arrow (or anything else for that matter) from some yahoo 6 houses over shooting in his backyard.

This issue is important to me, and I fully agree with these laws. I understand that people have the right to do on their own property what they enjoy doing. But when you join a society and choose to live close to other people, you have to expect to give up some of those rights in favor of the more important rights of your neighbors. 

While any one person who is a serious archer and knows his equipment is going to be very safe, if you permit backyard archery in residential areas, you have to understand that 90% of the people shooting bows will probably have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Stash said:


> It depends on how you look at it I guess... I'm thankful I live in a place where I can step outside and expect not to be shot by a stray arrow (or anything else for that matter) from some yahoo 6 houses over shooting in his backyard.
> 
> This issue is important to me, and I fully agree with these laws. I understand that people have the right to do on their own property what they enjoy doing. But when you join a society and choose to live close to other people, you have to expect to give up some of those rights in favor of the more important rights of your neighbors.
> 
> While any one person who is a serious archer and knows his equipment is going to be very safe, if you permit backyard archery in residential areas, you have to understand that 90% of the people shooting bows will probably have no idea what they are doing.


100% agreed..And that's part of my blessing..Not living in a residential setting and having enough land to do these things safely..


----------



## FLH (Sep 24, 2009)

ats said:


> Dude, your math is WAYYYYYYYYYY off. 22,000 square feet is about half an acre






Everything's bigger in Texas!


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

musgrat said:


> tell your neighbor it is safer than smoking.


lol :d


----------



## Soybeanio (Dec 23, 2008)

I am, in New Hampshire, but I stop shooting when a cat or neighbor could get hurt. I would recommend calling your local police department.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Stash said:


> That's a pretty big lot for a residential area...yours that big?


22,000 square feet just happens to be a smidge over 1/2 acre. Yeah, I would say its a pretty good size lot.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

Where I shoot for practice,my buddy has over an acre of land with neighbors on both sides and they even come over to shoot, so it works out great.


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

My neighbor seen me shooting in the back yard and ask if he could join me :teeth: H*ll yeah, I wish all my neighbors would join me.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

whats the verdict????


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

When I lived inside city limits we could not shoot unless we followed a whole bunch of provisions - 6 foot high walls extending out 10 ft on either side of target, so many inches think and so many inches tall. Not within 15' of another structure, property line etc, etc. They made it such a pain to shoot in town that pretty much no one does it. Now I live on 22 acres out in the county and am outside of town jurisdiction. I can shoot my rifles, pistols, bow and hunt all on my own property now. And yes I do know how lucky I am to have that ability


----------



## tnfob (Aug 9, 2008)

Just be careful. I had a buddy miss and stock a garage door one time and also a car door.


----------



## Nikon550 (Dec 1, 2009)

If it isn't posted nobody on a forum will be able to find out. Just call your city and ask them. In my city its 10 acres for a bow and 50 for a gun.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

we just shot 1000 rounds of 9mm 357 and 45 in my back yars day before yesterday dont think anyone will say anything about the bow


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I live in a VERY politically liberal area and was surprised to learn that I can legally shoot in my yard. In fact the county posts the regulation on their website. I printed it off and keep it handy whenever I'm shooting.

The bad news is that the arrow has to stay on my property. If it gets off, it's a heavy fine. So I don't do it too often and always shoot toward my house.


----------



## Raf Morgan (Jun 18, 2010)

chuckatuk said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sec. 13-2029. BOWS AND ARROWS.
> (a) The discharge of any bow, slingshot, crossbow or other such deviceshall be prohibited within the City limits unless carried out under the following restrictions and conditions:
> ...



Thank God no one is shooting missiles in my neighborhood! Hahahaha! Just kidding!:teeth:

IMHO, it´s just a matter of good sense. Sometimes, arrow´s behavior is unpredictable when it hits other hard object or the ground. 

If you´re shooting in your yard, spend some money to build a "house" for your target.

Cheers,

Raf.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Mulcade said:


> *22,000 sqft is almost 21 acres.* Where I live I only have to be on 10 acres and 100yds from any residence or occupied building.
> 
> As far as recording any conversation you have with the city, don't make it a secret. Be upfront about recording the conversation. You may inadvertently discover it is illegal to record conversations without the permission of both parties.


LOL! I want to buy some land from you.

One acre comprises 4840 square yards or 43560 square feet.


----------



## Lockjaw (Jun 25, 2010)

I shoot in my backyard. Off the deck is better, since any miss will put the arrow into the yard. 

I guess I need to check the local rules. 

I was shooting from the road in my trailer park when I was going to college in front of a police car once. No big deal, he went on his way.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

The area where we live { I live just outside Raleigh} Has many lots over 1/2 acre.Unless you are right down town most people would qualify.It is nothing to have a 3-4 acre lot and be in the city limits.There are many places that are 10 + acres I hunt a place that is 74 acres in the city limits.


----------



## mrmurph (Jul 12, 2007)

Mulcade said:


> 22,000 sqft is almost 21 acres.QUOTE]
> 
> No, roughly 150 feet by 150 feet is 22K sq ft.
> 
> We shoot in a lot that has an empty house in it, using the house for the backstop(neighbors property). Very safe.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Just re-read my post. I should have said I'd like to sell him some land. I must have had my glasses on backwards. LOL


----------



## Basilej (Dec 21, 2005)

*Totally Agree!*



Stash said:


> Legal or not, it's not a smart thing to do to shoot in a residential area. Have a look at these:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1243529&highlight=accident+backyard
> 
> ...


Several years ago I thought I had a perfect setup with a hillside and all. Loop broke and I got the scare of my life wondering if the arrow went through a window,roof, or pet. Never found the arrow. Take time to go to a range. Residential Archery....It is not worth it!

Joe


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

No yard but I can shoot 20 yards inside my warehouse.


----------



## gmbowhunter (Jan 27, 2003)

check and see if he can smoke outside


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

It would be a good idea to check with your local police dept. I was shooting in my yard and heard that it was illegal, so I checked with the local police dept. I was told that I could not shoot a bow in a residential area because a bow is considered a deadly weapon. The officer told me that shooting a bow or gun in a residential area carried the same penalty. The officer was very nice sympathetic because he was a bowhunter too and wished that he could shoot in his yard.


----------



## IndianaBrian (Mar 20, 2009)

I live in the country but on 2 acres. Neighbors on both sides to the north and south but nobody to the west except a bean field and one of the woods I hunt. I shoot out to 40 yds using 3D targets. I shoot out of a tripod stand. No problems here at all. I love my setup.


----------



## LetLooseAUS (Jun 15, 2010)

Even if it is legal, if you damage property [or much worse] you will ware ALL the liability, no question no matter ware you live.


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

I pretty sure u can shot in ur yard, just not guns.


----------



## shilo (May 16, 2006)

Alot of places will call a bow a weapon and the shooting of any weapon, sling-shot, bb gun, ect is illegal in city limits. But check with yours. 

Where I used to live, it was illegal, but I shot in my backyard and noone had a problem with it. Of course if any neighbors came out in their yard, I would stop shooting and go inside. So no one ever felt uneasy about it. I was respectful of other people.

Then I saw the other side of it too. I had some dumbass move in next door to me and decide to shoot his bow in his backyard. Guess what he was using as a backstop - My SHED. I heard whack, whack, whack and looked out the window to see arrows sticking out of my shed. I had to have alittle talk with him.


----------



## GeoSaf (Feb 4, 2010)

Mulcade said:


> 22,000 sqft is almost 21 acres. Where I live I only have to be on 10 acres and 100yds from any residence or occupied building.
> 
> As far as recording any conversation you have with the city, don't make it a secret. Be upfront about recording the conversation. You may inadvertently discover it is illegal to record conversations without the permission of both parties.


an acre is 43560 square feet


----------

